# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  اول حرف من اسمك يبرز خطوط عريضة من شخصيتك

## P!nk Cream

*اول حرف من اسمك يبرز خطوطاً عريضة في شخصيتك* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



اول حرف من اسمك يبرز خطوطاً عريضة في شخصيتك :


أ:تتميزين بصفات عديدة: كالكرم, الإخلاص والمحبة وفي الوقت نفسه تتصرفين بغضب وأنانية لكن ما يغطي هذه الصفات السلبية أحياناً طيبة قلبك.

ب:تحبين الحياة أفراحها وخاصة المأكولات الشهية.. وأعمالك جميعاً يوثق بها.

ت:واثقة من نفسك متصدرة في العمل كما في الحياة العائلية. متطلبة ومستبدة. أما أعمالك فتتكلل دائماً بالنجاح.

ث:تتميزين بالأنوثة كما انك مسيطرة ومهيمنة وطباعك حادة. متصلبة ولكنك تتصرفين ببراعة وفطنة.

ج:ساحرة, موهوبة, تحبين الحياة وتسعين وراء آفاق جديدة. تنجحين في جميع نشاطاتك المهنية لكنك قد تواجهين المشاكل والصعوبات في حياتك الخاصة.

ح:واقعية ومتنبهة تسرعين إلى مساعدة الغير من دون تردد. مصلحة اجتماعية بارعة لكنك لا تدركين ولا تعترفين بأخطائك.

خ:تصرفاتك قاسية وقراراتك صارمة. تدافعين بقوة عن القيم:العائلة, الشرف والوطن. ولا مجال للتساهل في ما يمس هذه الأمور. كما انك مستعدة لمساعدة كل من يطلب منك العون.

د:أنت لبقة التدبير وجيدة التصرف. إذاً اطمئني ولا تخافي من الفشل. خاصة إذا كنت تعملين في العلاقات العامة. 

ذ:أنت مستعدة لقول الحقيقة مهما كلفك الأمر. من شيمك الإخلاص والوفاء.

ر:أنت تعرفين تماما ماذا تريدين. لكن للأسف أحلامك لا تتحقق إلا بعد وقت طويل. لا تيأسي لأنك ستجدين السعادة الحقيقية. 

ز:متسلطة لكنك لطيفة. جدية ويمكن أن يوثق بأعمالك. أحياناً أنت قاسية وشرسة التصرفات في المجتمع.

س:حساسة وغامضة. تخفين مشاعرك وعواطفك ولا تعبرين عنها أمام احد.

ش:أنت حادة الطباع ومسيطرة. لكنك تتميزين بالسحر والأنوثة.

ص:أنت مترددة, متعلقة بمحيطك وتحبين الوحدة.تتصرفين بكبرياء تخضعين للمر الواقع. تقدمين على العمل باندفاع ثم تتروين للتفتيش عن الحقائق الضائعة تحبين المغامرة, وسريعاً تشعرين بالملل. 

ض:يمكن الاعتماد لأنك صلبة كالصخر. كما انك متنبهة وتحمين من تحبين بطريقة فعالة.

ط:أنت غريبة الأطوار ومزاجية, قد تغرقين أحياناً بالحزن لكنك حالمة مدهشة.

ظ:مستقيمة, تتصرفين عن اقتناع لكن ذلك قد يصب في مصلحة الغير ولا يفيدك أنت. تدافعين عن حقوقك ولا تنتظرين شيئاً بالمقابل.

ع:أنت طموح, تحبين العائلة, أفكارك عملية, لطيفة, بشوشة لكن سرعان ما تغضبين وتصبحين شرسة إذا تعرضت مصالحك الحيوية للخطر.

غ:فضولية. وفضوليتك هذه تتجه نحو الأمور العلمية وترفضين مشاطرة احد في هذا المجال. لاتهمك ابداً النتائج السلبية. وعيبك الوحيد افتقادك للدفء أحياناً. 

ف:تصرفاتك وطباعك غير متوقعة. غير انك تجذبين الآخرين, وتلفتين أنظارهم. في العمل أنت لبقة وماهرة.انتبهي قد تتعرضين للمشاكل إن لم تسيطري على ميلك للنكث بالوعود.

ق:أنت صاحبة حظ جيد.لذلك ستنجحين في جميع المجالات وتحصلين على النتائج الايجابية المرضية.لكن انتبهي من نشوة النصر التي قد تغريك وتؤثر ربما على تصرفاتك.

ك:فعالة لكنك قاسية الطباع, تدافعين عن حقوقك بعزم وشدة, كما انك تعتمدين الدبلوماسية في تصرفاتك. في العمل تتميزين بحسن التدبير والمهارة.

ل:حبك للسفر والتنقل يؤثر في طبعك المنفتح. أنت بارعة في نقل الكلمة الصحيحة كما انك مستمعة بارعة ومتنبهة لمن يحيط بك.

م:قلبك كبير وصدرك رحب, تتواجدين دائما حيث الأعمال الخيرية الإنسانية المتخصصة بالأطفال والعجزة إلا انك تتجهين أيضاً نحو التوسطية.

ن:قد يكون نابليون الممثل الأهم لحاملي هذا الحرف. أنت تتحلين بروح القيادة كما انك في الوقت نفسه, ساحرة, طموح, ومتكبرة, تعتمدين جميع الوسائل لنيل النجاح ولا تتراجعين أمام المصاعب التي تتعرض طريقك.

هـ:واقعية وثابتة الخطوات في جميع اتجاهاتك. متنبهة ومتأهبة للمساعدة في كل المجالات. اجتماعية بارعة كما انك تلفتين الأنظار ومن الصعب أن لا يفطن لك احد. هذا طبعا احلى حرف 

و:مترددة غالبا ما تساورك الشكوك. أنت أهل للثقة لكنك تطلبين بالمقابل التفاني في كل محنة واختيار. طاهرة وقاسية. أنت غير متسامحة ولا تتحملين ارتكاب الأخطاء بدءاً من نفسك.

ي:منطقية, مدركة, ومتفهمة. كثيراً ما تنقادين للعقل وتتدخلين في كل شيء هذا الأمر قد يؤثر عليك ويمنعك من استعمال الطاقة الكبيرة التي تملكينها بشكل صحيح..... 

 

                                                                    منقوووووووووول

----------


## ام باسم

مشكوره اختي 
 وطلع صحيح حرفي يوافق شخصيتي 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

حرفي نفس شخصيتي بالضبط 
تسلمي اختي

----------


## بيسان

حتى انا يوااافق

والله حركاااااااااااااااااات

يسلموو والله يعطيك العااااافيه

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكوره يالغلا 

أنا نصف ونصف صحيح

تسلميين

----------


## العنود

*مشكوووره يا قلبي*
* كله صحيح*
*يعطيك ربي الف الف الف عافيه*
*مع اعذب تحياتي اختك العنود*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمي خيتو*
*بس انا ماينطبق علي ابدا*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
*بانتظار جديدك*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## w_alwaheed

*يسلمووووووووووووو* 



*عطاش الله العافيه*

----------


## لجين الجزيرة

م:قلبك كبير وصدرك رحب, تتواجدين دائما حيث الأعمال الخيرية الإنسانية المتخصصة بالأطفال والعجزة إلا انك تتجهين أيضاً نحو التوسطية....صدقتي اختي وانا كذا بس فيه اشياء بشخصيتي ودي اتخلص منها ...لجين الجزيرة

----------


## P!nk Cream

تسلموووووووووووووووو على الردووووود الحلوة

----------


## عماد علي

مافيه حروف للرجال... الموضوع حلو والله.

----------


## hope

مشكورة حبيبتي وكل شيء في اسمي منطبق علي

يعطيك الله الف عاافية يالغالية

تحياتي
حور العين

----------


## P!nk Cream

يسلموووووو

----------


## ليالي

شكــراً على كل جديد مفيد ..

سنكون دائماً ننتظر كل جديدك ..

أختك ,,
ليالي..

----------


## القلب المرح

بس للبنات احنا مالينا شئ ابد هدويش 
عالعموم الف شكر لك على هذا الطرح الكريم
بارك الله فيك
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..

----------


## Anime Angel

ز:متسلطة لكنك لطيفة. جدية ويمكن أن يوثق بأعمالك. أحياناً أنت قاسية وشرسة التصرفات في المجتمع.

انا لست متسلطة ولست قاسية وشرسة

وشكرا على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## P!nk Cream

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلمووووووووووووووووووو

واسفة لاني ما حطيت للاولاد حاجة

----------


## براءة روح

يسلمووو .... ع الطرح الررائع 

بس انا ما ينطبق عليي أبداً 

تحيااتي.. براءة روح

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام ..

مشكوووورة غاليتي صغيرة بس خطيرة  على الطرح الحلو ..

يعطيك ربي العافية ويسلم يدك .. 

بانتظار كل ما هو جديد .. 

أختك ..

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## دمعة المقهور

مشكورة أختي الصغيرة الخطيرة مثل طاش ماطاش --- 
المهم أنا طلع :
ب:تحبين الحياة أفراحها وخاصة المأكولات الشهية.. وأعمالك جميعاً يوثق بها.
صحيح تحليل الشخصية بس عاد ماتلاحظين أنك معينة الموضوع على فئة النساء بس ---
المهم دمتي بحفظ الله -- موضوع حلو 000

----------


## P!nk Cream

تسلمووو

----------


## وعود

السلام عليكم
مشكورة الله يعطيك العافية0

----------


## مقبرة الأوهام

مشكورة أختي ( صغيرة بس خطيرة )  هلى المضوع الرائع

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم  

عيد سعيد على الجميع 

فعلا أختي  ينطبق علي 

ولو أنه مخصص لنساء
ههه

----------


## عيد

مشكورة على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## بسـ ورديه كوتـه

اعرف شخصيتك من حرفك :wink:  

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (A) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك. 
بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم. 
وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك. 
إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني. 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (B 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك تتمتع بشخصية رومانسية . تحب أن تتلقي الهدايا من الحبيب كتعبير عن حبه لك. كذلك فإنك تريد أن تكون مدلالً ولكنك ايضاً تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. 
خاص جداً في إستخدام تعبيراتك ومحدد جداً عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب. 
صبور جدا حتي تحقق ماتتمناه . تستطيع التحكم في مشاعرك وأحاسيسك ورغاباتك. تحتاج إلي أحاسيس وخبرات جديدة دائماً. تمتلك القدرة علي خوض المغامرات. 



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (c 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك إجتماعي وأنه من المهم لديك أن يتغلغل في حياتك علاقة عاطفية. تفتقد إلي علاقة حميمة وقرب الحبيب وتميل دائماً إلي جعل العلاقات العاطفية تأخد شكل جادي ورسمي. 
تنظر إلي حبيبك بأكثر من نظرة فهو الحبيب والرفيق والصديق. 
يعبر الحرف الأول من اسمك إلي أنك أيضاً حساس جداًَ تحتاج إلي شخص يحبك أو بالأحري يعشقك ، وإذا لم يحدث ذلك فأن لديك من الصبر ما يكفي حتي تحقق ذلك. خبير في التحكم في رغاباتك ويمكن ان تعيش سعيداً بدونها 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (d) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مندفع المشاعر ، ففي اللحظة التي تضع شخصاً ما في مخيلتك ليكون حبيبك فإنك لا تتخلي عن هذه الرغبة بسهولة. 
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فإنك محب للآخرين مهتم بمشاكلهم. فلو وجدت أن شخصاً في أزمة فإن ذلك يضايقك فتحاول جاهداَ حل هذه المشكلة أو الأزمة . فأنت عطوف ، مخلص ، وحساس في علاقاتك العاطفية ، ولكن أحياناً يتحول الحب لديك إلي حب إمتلاك وغيرة . 
طبعك حاد جداً ، موهوب وتتميز بروح المداعبة. حين يحاول الأخرون التقرب منك فإنهم لاتستطيعون مقاومة ما يرونه بداخلك. متحرر في تصرفاتك لكن بوعي. ولكنك تغير من الآخرين وتفقد أعصابك 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (e) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أن إحتياجك الأساسي هو أن تتحدث ويُستمع إليك ، فإذا الشخص الذي تواعده ليس بمستمع جيداً فلن تستطيع التواصل معه. فأنت تحتاج إلي صديق و رفيق اكثر منه حبيب. تكره التنافر والتمزق ولذلك فإنك تستمتع بالمناقشات الجادة حين بعد حين لإثارة المواضيع والأمور. 
التحدي مهم جداً لك. ولكن إذا سلمت فؤادك لشخص ما فإنك مخلص إلي أبعد الحدود. تهوي القراءة خاصةً قبل النوم. 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك. 



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (g) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه من الصعب إرضائك تبحث عن الكمال داخل نفسك وداخل حبيبك. تستجيب إلي حبيب يعادلك في الفكر والعقلانية إن لم يكن يفوقك وفي نفس الوقت يعزز من ثقتك بنفسك. 
إنك حساس وتعرف كيف تصل إلي ذروة الأحساس والإثارة لأنك بطبعك مدقق وموسوس. نشيط للغاية ولا تحس بالإرهاق ولا بالتعب أبداً . بالنسبة لك واجباتك ومسئولياتك تحتل المكانة الأولي في حياتك فبل أي شئ أخر. ولهذا فقد يكون من الصعب عليك التقرب عاطفياً ممن حولك. 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (h)  :embarrest:  
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك له. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك حياتك . 
تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ، وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك. 
لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة. 



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (i) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج بشدة إلي أن تحب وتُحب وأن يقدر حبك من الطرف الأخر. تتمتع بالرفاهية والأحساس. 
تهوي التطلع والبحث. تبحث عن الحبيب الذي يعرف كيف يسعدك حسياً ومادياً ومعنوياً. مملول بطبعك تهوي التغيير وخوض التجارب الجديدة من حين لآخر. 
علاقاتك الرسمية لا تطيل في الغالب حيث أنك نوعاً ما غير ملتزم وذلك لأنك تضل غالباًَ طريقك. لا يعد الأخلاص من سماتك الواضحة إلا أنك مخلص. تهوي الأحاسيس المادية بشكل شره 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (j)  :embarrest:  
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حُبيت من الله بكثير من الطاقة الجسدية. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالخير فلا تجد من يوقفك. 
ولكنك لست دائماً تستغلها في الخيرفأنت تستطيع الرقص طوال الليل، تنساق وراء التحديات الجسدية من الأصدقاء بدون إدراك. 
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فأنت تحمل من الرومانسية الكثير والكثير في عقلك وقلبك. ناجح في عمل علاقات خارجية بسهولة. مثالي ولكن تفتقد الإيمان بالحب، ولذا فأنت بحاجة إلي أن تُسقي وتُرعي وتنشأ في الحب. 



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (k) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من إسمك إلي أنك كتوم ، منطوي علي نفسك وخجول. جذاب جداً وحساس وعطوف، ولكنك لا تسمح لنفسك أن تكون هكذا إلا مع وجود أصدقائك المقربين إليك. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالشجاعة فأنت الخبير. تتمتع بعقلية تجارية تعرف أدق خدع التجارة يمكنك أن تلعب أي لعبة أو أي دور بإقتدارولكنك تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جادي جداً. لاتعبث مع من حولك. عندك من الصبر ما يكفي لإنتظار شريك حياتك المناسب. كريم جداً وناكر لذاتك. طيب بطبيعتك وحلو المعاشرة و يمكن أن تكون صديق و رفيق ممتاز 



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (l) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك رومانسي الطبع تنجذب إلي فتنة الحب وسحره. شريك حياتك هو ذو أهمية عظيمة لديك. لديك قاموس الحب الخاص بك وتقبل بالمغامرات الجديدة وتحب المجازفة . تحب في شريك حياتك أن يتمتع بقدر كبير من الذكاء العقلي وإلا ستجد أنه من الصعب عليك إستمرار العلاقة. تحتاج إلي الحب وتموت شوقاً لمعرفة هل حبك مقدر من الطرف الثاني أم لا ؟ 



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (m) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب 
المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك. 
لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة. 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف n) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك عاطفي وحساس وخيالي. عندما يكون هناك علاقة عاطفية في حياتك فأنت تنخرط فيها بشدة ، فلا شئ يستطيع إيقافك فليس هناك حدود أو موانع تعيقك. كل ما تتوق إليه وترغب فيه هو شخص متعادل معك في العاطفة وحساس. تؤمن تماماً بالحرية. مستعد لتجربة أي شئ وكل شئ فمخزونك من الطاقة لا ينضب. تريد أن تكون مدلل ولكنك في الوقت نفسه تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. تمتع محبوبك بحنان الأم ورعايتها. غالباً ما تُنشأ العلاقات العاطفية القوية بنفسك 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (o) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تميل جداً إلي المشاركة في النشاطات الترفيهية ولكنك كتوم وخجول في إعلان رغباتك. تستطيع أن توجه طاقاتك في صنع الثروة أو صنع المجد. بمقدروك أن تظل عازباً لفترات من الزمن. تتمتع بالطابع العاطفي والحنون والمشفق ، وترغب أن يتمتع حبيبك بنفس المميزات. بالنسبة لك فأن الحب عمل جادي يتطلب قوة وتنوع وأنت علي إستعداد لتجربة أي شئ أو أي شخص. أحياناً يتغلب علي عواطفك طابع التملك ومن هنا لزم عليك مراجعة عواطفك من حين لآخر 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (p) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك شخص مدرك وشاعر بآداب مجتمعك. لاتجرأ علي التفكير في القيام بتصرف يمكن له أن يؤذي صورتك أو سمعتك. ترغب في شريك حياة يهتم بمظهره ووسيم ولكن يكون ذكي في الوقت نفسه. وعلي نحو كبير من الغرابة فيمكن أن تعتبر حبيبك هو عدوك بفعل مشاجرة كبيرة . تعطي لنفسك الحرية المطلقة في إنهاء العلاقات. لديك إستعداد لخوض التجارب والمغامرات والإبداع في التعامل مع المواقف. إجتماعي جداً وحساس جداً تتمتع بالغزل وإرضاء رغباتك 



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (q) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي إثارة ونشاط ثابيتين. تتمتع بطاقة حركية هائلة والتي بسببها لن يتمكن الكثيرمن الأشخاص ملاحقتك. تتمتع بالطابع الحماسي في الحب وتبدو أنك تنجذب إلي من حولك بسبب أخلاقهم ومبادئهم. تحتاج حتي تستمر في حياتك إلي حوارات الحب والزهور والقلوب والرومانسية 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (r 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك صاحب سلوك رفيع، قادر علي توجيه وتصحح سلوكك بمفردك. تبحث عن شخص متوافق معك أو متعادل معك في القدرة العقلية. تنجذب إلي شخص بسرعة شديدة ليس بفضل الجمال الخارجي ولكن بفعل السحر للعقلية المقابلة. الأنجذاب الحسي ليس مهم لديك بالدرجة الأولي. تحاول أن تثبت لشريك حياتك انك تستحقه. تحتاج بإستمرار لأثبان أنك الأفضل خاصة لنفس، وأيضاً تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل ما بذلته من تعب ممن حولك. تتمتع بالعقلية المتفتحة والمثيرة والرومانسية أيضاً 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (s) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه بالنسب لك فإن المتعة قبل العمل. 
علي الرغم من انك مثالي في عاطفتك ومشاعرك الحسية قوية إلا انك لا تفقد السيطرة علي عواطفك. عندما تتعهد لمحبوبك بالإخلاص والولاء فانت ملتزم جداً بذلك فتلتصق بجانبه كالغراء. يغلب عليك طابع الغيرة والتملك. 
تحب أن تكون في بؤرة الضوء. 
تميل إلي الأنانية عندما يتعلق الأمر بنفسك كأنك الإنسان الوحيد الموجود علي وجه الأرض. وعلي الرغم من ذلك ، فأنت حساس وعطوف وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. شخصيتك تظهر في الإضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية الدافئة. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالمشاعر الحسية فأنت الخبير 
تستطيع أن تكون أى شخص وأن تلعب أى دور فانت علي دراية كاملة بكل تفاصيل التجارة. 
تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جاد جداً فلا تعبث. يمكنك الإنتظار حتي تعثر علي الشخص المناسب لك. 
يغلب عليك طابع الكرم والعطاء وغالباً نكران الذات. فأنت طيب ومسالم بطبيعتك و حلو المعاشرة كل هذه الصفات تجعل منك جذاب للعديد من الأشخاص. وايضا مواصفاتك تجعل منك صديق ممتاز 



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (t) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك مرهف الأحاسيس وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. ريادي بطبعك. تتكشف شخصيتك بالموسيقي والأضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية. خيالي وحالم تصاب بالحب وتشفي منه سريعاً. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فـأنت رومانسي ومثالي ومرهف الأحاسيس. تشعر بمتعة عندما تثار مشاعرك وأحاسيسك . لديك المقدرة علي علي جعل أي علاقة تريدها أنت أن تستمرو أن تلائم ما في أحلامك ومخيلتك . عزيمتك قوية ومصر علي أحلامك وعلي الرغم من أنك لا تستطيع التعبير بشكل جيد عن نفسك إلا أنك مغازل بارع. لديك أسلوبك الخاص في الحياة وفي إدارة الأشياء فلا تحب تغيره. متمسك برأيك بشكل قوي وهذا لايعد بالشئ الجيد دائما حيث أن التغيير يفتح مجال لخلق فرص جديدة. لا تهتم بنصائح الآخرين ولكن يمكن لنصائحهم أن تنقذ حياتك فلا تستهتر بها. 



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (u) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنه يغلب عليك الطابع الحماسي. تكون في قمة السعادة عندما تحب. وعندما يكون قلبك خالي فأنت تحب لأجل الحب ومع ذلك لا تكف عن البحث عن شخص تحبه و تعشقه. فمن وجه نظرك أن الحب والرومانسية ما هو إلا تحدي. دائم الحاجة إلي مغامرة جديدة وإحساس بالحماس متجدد لأنك تشعر بالحرية المطلقة. تستمتع بمهاداة الأصدقاء والأقارب والأحباء . مهتم بمظهرك وتحب أن تكون أنيق. تحب إيثارمشاعر الآخرين علي مشاعرك الشخصية 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (v) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي الحرية والحماسة. غير متسرع فتستطيع الإنتظار حتي تتعرف جيداً علي الشخص الذي سترتبط به قبل أية وعود أو إلتزامات. المشاعر الحسية عندك مهمة. تريد أن تتعمق في رأس الشخص الذي أنت مرتبط به حتي تعرف ما هي نقط قوته وضعفه وكيف تكسبه إليك. تنجذب بطبيعتك إلي الشخصيات الغربية الأطوار. لا تلتفت إلي عامل السن فأنت لا تهتم به. لديك حضور قوي عندما يتعلق الأمر بالخطر أو الخوف أوالقلق والحيرة. 



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (w)  :embarrest:  
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك فخور جداً بنفسك ، حكيم في قراراتك إلا أنك لا تتقبل كلمة ( لا ) عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب. دعمك النفسي نابع من داخلك فلذاتك أهمية كبري لدفعك إلي الأمام. يغلب عليك الطابع الرومانسي والمثالي ، بالرغم من حكمتك إلا أنك لاتستطيع أن تري المحبوب والمحبوب فقط علي طبيعته لكن مع باقي الأشخاص فبإمكانك أن تري حقيقتهم. عندما تحب فأنت تتعلق بشدة بمحبوبك وتنخرط كلياً في الحب. لا تبخل علي محبوبك بشئ ابداً فمن وجه نظرك أن لا شئ غالي علي حبيبك. تجيد ألعيب الحب و مفاجئاته. 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (x) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك تحتاج بإستمرار إلي أن تعيش في إثارة فأنت بطبعك ملمول. لديك القدرة علي أن تستمر في اكثر من علاقة في آن واحد بسهولة. لا تسطيع أن تكف عن التفكير فأنت موهوب وبارع فبإمكانك أن تقوم بعملين في نفس الوقت 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف y: 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حساس جداً ومستقل بشخصيتك. فإن لم تستطع أن يقوم بعمل الأشياء بإسلوبك الخاص فبإمكانك أن تنسي الموضوع ككل. علاقاتك العاطفية لا تسري علي ما يرام ولذلك فأنت تحاول ان تسيطر عليها. سريع الإنجذاب إلي المشاعر الحسية. يغلب عليك الطابع الرومانسي وصفة التفتح والإثارة. لديك حاجة إلي إثبات نفسك الأفضل ودائماً ما تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل الآخرين تجاه مجهوداتك 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ


انشاء الله يعجبكم 
تشاوووووووووو :noworry:   :cool:

----------


## العجمية

شكرا

----------


## النغم انيني

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ








تحياتي

----------


## جنة الحسين (ع)

سلام ..

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك.

تحياتي القلبية ..

جنة الحسين (ع)

----------


## جنة الحسين (ع)

سلام ..

مشكورة خيتوو صغيرة على طرح الموضوع ..

واسمي اطابقني تماما ..

يعطيك العافية ..

تحياتي القلبية ..

جنة الحسين (ع)

----------


## بنت الورد

يسلمووو خيتو

----------


## بقاياعاشــق

أسلمتي وما قصرتي

لاعدمناجديدك
تحياتي


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ

----------


## زهرة الهدى

*موضوع شئ الله يعطيش العافيه ويقويش*


*موضوع مره حلوة*

*تسلمين*

----------


## زهرة الهدى

تسلمي خيتو

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## أسرار الليل

س:حساسة وغامضة. تخفين مشاعرك وعواطفك ولا تعبرين عنها أمام احد.
صراحه الكلام 100%    
يسلموووووو 
في انتضار الجديد 
أختك أسرار الليل

----------


## همسات وله

مشكور خيتو طلع لي نص ونص 
الله يعطيك العافيه ويسلم قلبك 
مع تحياتي همسات وله

----------


## malaak

يسلموا يا صغيرة

----------


## نجمة سهيل

يسلموووووووو اختي

حرفي ينطبق علي 

مشكوووووووره

----------


## احلى البشر

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (b 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك تتمتع بشخصية رومانسية . تحب أن تتلقي الهدايا من الحبيب كتعبير عن حبه لك. كذلك فإنك تريد أن تكون مدلالً ولكنك ايضاً تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. 
خاص جداً في إستخدام تعبيراتك ومحدد جداً عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب. 
صبور جدا حتي تحقق ماتتمناه . تستطيع التحكم في مشاعرك وأحاسيسك ورغاباتك. تحتاج إلي أحاسيس وخبرات جديدة دائماً. تمتلك القدرة علي خوض المغامرات. 

مشكوورره خيوووه

بسكوته ورديه
تحياتي اختك
احلى البشر

----------


## hope

يسلموو بسكوته  على الموووضوع

واني

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (b 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك تتمتع بشخصية رومانسية . تحب أن تتلقي الهدايا من الحبيب كتعبير عن حبه لك. كذلك فإنك تريد أن تكون مدلالً ولكنك ايضاً تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. 
خاص جداً في إستخدام تعبيراتك ومحدد جداً عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب. 
صبور جدا حتي تحقق ماتتمناه . تستطيع التحكم في مشاعرك وأحاسيسك ورغاباتك. تحتاج إلي أحاسيس وخبرات جديدة دائماً. تمتلك القدرة علي خوض المغامرات.

----------


## المومياءة

> ف:تصرفاتك وطباعك غير متوقعة. غير انك تجذبين الآخرين, وتلفتين أنظارهم. في العمل أنت لبقة وماهرة.انتبهي قد تتعرضين للمشاكل إن لم تسيطري على ميلك للنكث بالوعود.



مشكورة اختي على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## عاشقة أ*ح*م*د

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ


مشكورة اختي الله يعطيك العافيه 

على الموضوع الرائع...

----------


## بطل المنتدى

مشكوووورة على الوضوع الحلوهل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ

----------


## tima

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (t) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك مرهف الأحاسيس وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. ريادي بطبعك. تتكشف شخصيتك بالموسيقي والأضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية. خيالي وحالم تصاب بالحب وتشفي منه سريعاً. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فـأنت رومانسي ومثالي ومرهف الأحاسيس. تشعر بمتعة عندما تثار مشاعرك وأحاسيسك . لديك المقدرة علي علي جعل أي علاقة تريدها أنت أن تستمرو أن تلائم ما في أحلامك ومخيلتك . عزيمتك قوية ومصر علي أحلامك وعلي الرغم من أنك لا تستطيع التعبير بشكل جيد عن نفسك إلا أنك مغازل بارع. لديك أسلوبك الخاص في الحياة وفي إدارة الأشياء فلا تحب تغيره. متمسك برأيك بشكل قوي وهذا لايعد بالشئ الجيد دائما حيث أن التغيير يفتح مجال لخلق فرص جديدة. لا تهتم بنصائح الآخرين ولكن يمكن لنصائحهم أن تنقذ حياتك فلا تستهتر بها. 
 :embarrest:

----------


## متيمة بحبكم

_هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك. 
_

_شكرا كثير شي حلو منك تسلمييين_ 

_تحياتي
_

----------


## *..كلي جروح..*

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (k) يرمز الحرف الأول من إسمك إلي أنك كتوم ، منطوي علي نفسك وخجول. جذاب جداً وحساس وعطوف، ولكنك لا تسمح لنفسك أن تكون هكذا إلا مع وجود أصدقائك المقربين إليك. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالشجاعة فأنت الخبير. تتمتع بعقلية تجارية تعرف أدق خدع التجارة يمكنك أن تلعب أي لعبة أو أي دور بإقتدارولكنك تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جادي جداً. لاتعبث مع من حولك. عندك من الصبر ما يكفي لإنتظار شريك حياتك المناسب. كريم جداً وناكر لذاتك. طيب بطبيعتك وحلو المعاشرة و يمكن أن تكون صديق و رفيق ممتاز مشكوره عزيزتي بسكوته ورديه على الموضوع الحلو الله يعطيك العافيه تحياتي *.*. كلي جروح .*.*

----------


## ليالي

يسلمووو
حلو حلو
   حلو

----------


## *..كلي جروح..*

> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (k) يرمز الحرف الأول من إسمك إلي أنك كتوم ، منطوي علي نفسك وخجول. جذاب جداً وحساس وعطوف، ولكنك لا تسمح لنفسك أن تكون هكذا إلا مع وجود أصدقائك المقربين إليك. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالشجاعة فأنت الخبير. تتمتع بعقلية تجارية تعرف أدق خدع التجارة يمكنك أن تلعب أي لعبة أو أي دور بإقتدارولكنك تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جادي جداً. لاتعبث مع من حولك. عندك من الصبر ما يكفي لإنتظار شريك حياتك المناسب. كريم جداً وناكر لذاتك. طيب بطبيعتك وحلو المعاشرة و يمكن أن تكون صديق و رفيق ممتاز
> 
>  مشكوره عزيزتي بسكوته ورديه على
>  الموضوع الحلو 
> الله يعطيك العافيه
>  تحياتي
>  *.*. كلي جروح .*.*



 :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :bigsmile:   :embarrest:

----------


## *..كلي جروح..*

> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (k) يرمز الحرف الأول من إسمك إلي أنك كتوم ، منطوي علي نفسك وخجول. جذاب جداً وحساس وعطوف، ولكنك لا تسمح لنفسك أن تكون هكذا إلا مع وجود أصدقائك المقربين إليك. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالشجاعة فأنت الخبير. تتمتع بعقلية تجارية تعرف أدق خدع التجارة يمكنك أن تلعب أي لعبة أو أي دور بإقتدارولكنك تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جادي جداً. لاتعبث مع من حولك. عندك من الصبر ما يكفي لإنتظار شريك حياتك المناسب. كريم جداً وناكر لذاتك. طيب بطبيعتك وحلو المعاشرة و يمكن أن تكون صديق و رفيق ممتاز
> 
> مشكوره عزيزتي بسكوته ورديه على
> الموضوع الحلو 
> الله يعطيك العافيه
> تحياتي
> *.*. كلي جروح .*.*



 :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :bigsmile:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:

----------


## سامراء

يعطيك العافيه على هذا الموضوع 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (h)  :embarrest:  
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك له. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك حياتك . 
تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ، وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك. 
لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة. 

                  ونتظر جديدك

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ


مشكوووووووووووووره أختي

تحياتي

----------


## حنونة صغيرة

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ
تحياتي ... حنونة صغيرة

----------


## حنين الأمل

مشكوووووووووووووووووووره اختي الحبيبه
انا
ح:واقعية ومتنبهة تسرعين إلى مساعدة الغير من دون تردد. مصلحة اجتماعية بارعة لكنك لا تدركين ولا تعترفين بأخطائك
بس انا ادرك اخطائي احيانا وليس لا ادركها بتاتا اهئ اهئ 
ميرسييييييييييييييييييييي الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## سمراء

س:حساسة وغامضة. تخفين مشاعرك وعواطفك ولا تعبرين عنها أمام احد.
حرفي ينطبق تماما علي
يسلمووووووووووو على الموضوع الرائع
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

شكرا لكِ اختي  صغيرة

الله يعطيج العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## الفراشة الحزينة

الف الف شكر اختي صغيرة 
على النقل الرائع 
تحياتي 
الفراشة الحزينة

----------


## حور الجنان

الكلام مضبوط وميه بالمية
يسلمووووو

----------


## همسه

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك. 

احم احم عجبتني بصراحه شخصيتي 
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## أسرار الليل

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (s) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه بالنسب لك فإن المتعة قبل العمل. 
علي الرغم من انك مثالي في عاطفتك ومشاعرك الحسية قوية إلا انك لا تفقد السيطرة علي عواطفك. عندما تتعهد لمحبوبك بالإخلاص والولاء فانت ملتزم جداً بذلك فتلتصق بجانبه كالغراء. يغلب عليك طابع الغيرة والتملك. 
تحب أن تكون في بؤرة الضوء. 
تميل إلي الأنانية عندما يتعلق الأمر بنفسك كأنك الإنسان الوحيد الموجود علي وجه الأرض. وعلي الرغم من ذلك ، فأنت حساس وعطوف وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. شخصيتك تظهر في الإضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية الدافئة. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالمشاعر الحسية فأنت الخبير 
تستطيع أن تكون أى شخص وأن تلعب أى دور فانت علي دراية كاملة بكل تفاصيل التجارة. 
تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جاد جداً فلا تعبث. يمكنك الإنتظار حتي تعثر علي الشخص المناسب لك. 
يغلب عليك طابع الكرم والعطاء وغالباً نكران الذات. فأنت طيب ومسالم بطبيعتك و حلو المعاشرة كل هذه الصفات تجعل منك جذاب للعديد من الأشخاص. وايضا مواصفاتك تجعل منك صديق ممتاز 
يسلمووووووووو

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموووووووووووووووو خيتو بسكوته
هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (h)  :embarrest:  
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك له. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك حياتك . 
تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ، وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك. 
لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة. 
حركاااااااااااااااااات بس تدرين ماشاء الله كل ذه صح
تحياتي
ريووووووووووووووش

----------


## ضوى

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (d) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مندفع المشاعر ، ففي اللحظة التي تضع شخصاً ما في مخيلتك ليكون حبيبك فإنك لا تتخلي عن هذه الرغبة بسهولة. 
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فإنك محب للآخرين مهتم بمشاكلهم. فلو وجدت أن شخصاً في أزمة فإن ذلك يضايقك فتحاول جاهداَ حل هذه المشكلة أو الأزمة . فأنت عطوف ، مخلص ، وحساس في علاقاتك العاطفية ، ولكن أحياناً يتحول الحب لديك إلي حب إمتلاك وغيرة . 
طبعك حاد جداً ، موهوب وتتميز بروح المداعبة. حين يحاول الأخرون التقرب منك فإنهم لاتستطيعون مقاومة ما يرونه بداخلك. متحرر في تصرفاتك لكن بوعي. ولكنك تغير من الآخرين وتفقد أعصابك 

ليس كل ماذكر ولكن الأغلب صحيح فأنا لست غيورة ولست مندفعة والحب لدي ليس امتلاك

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ


يسلموووووووووووووووووو


دمتــــــــ بود

----------


## روح البراءة

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (h)  :embarrest:  
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك له. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك حياتك . 
تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ، وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك. 
لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة. 

تسلمين خيتو على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## شجن الذكريات

مشكوووووووووووووووور
عاى الموضوع والله عرفت 
كثيراًمن الأشياء عني

----------


## الكرزه

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z) 

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ

*تسلمي اختي"بسكوتة"*
*اختك*
***الكرزه***

----------


## دموع طفلة

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف n) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك عاطفي وحساس وخيالي. عندما يكون هناك علاقة عاطفية في حياتك فأنت تنخرط فيها بشدة ، فلا شئ يستطيع إيقافك فليس هناك حدود أو موانع تعيقك. كل ما تتوق إليه وترغب فيه هو شخص متعادل معك في العاطفة وحساس. تؤمن تماماً بالحرية. مستعد لتجربة أي شئ وكل شئ فمخزونك من الطاقة لا ينضب. تريد أن تكون مدلل ولكنك في الوقت نفسه تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. تمتع محبوبك بحنان الأم ورعايتها. غالباً ما تُنشأ العلاقات العاطفية القوية بنفسك 
يسلموووووووو خيتووووو ع الموضوع 
والله يعطيكِ العاااااافية 
تحيييييييييييييتي
أنين القلب

----------


## غرورالورد

يسلموووووووو خيتووووو ع الموضوع 
والله يعطيكِ ألف.......عاااااافية 
تحيييييييييييييتي

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك.

----------


## كبرياء

يسلمووو خيتو على الموضوع 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (A) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك. 
بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم. 
وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك. 
إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني.

----------


## ريومه

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (r 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك صاحب سلوك رفيع، قادر علي توجيه وتصحح سلوكك بمفردك. تبحث عن شخص متوافق معك أو متعادل معك في القدرة العقلية. تنجذب إلي شخص بسرعة شديدة ليس بفضل الجمال الخارجي ولكن بفعل السحر للعقلية المقابلة. الأنجذاب الحسي ليس مهم لديك بالدرجة الأولي. تحاول أن تثبت لشريك حياتك انك تستحقه. تحتاج بإستمرار لأثبان أنك الأفضل خاصة لنفس، وأيضاً تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل ما بذلته من تعب ممن حولك. تتمتع بالعقلية المتفتحة والمثيرة والرومانسية أيضاً 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (s) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه بالنسب لك فإن المتعة قبل العمل. 
علي الرغم من انك مثالي في عاطفتك ومشاعرك الحسية قوية إلا انك لا تفقد السيطرة علي عواطفك. عندما تتعهد لمحبوبك بالإخلاص والولاء فانت ملتزم جداً بذلك فتلتصق بجانبه كالغراء. يغلب عليك طابع الغيرة والتملك. 
تحب أن تكون في بؤرة الضوء. 
تميل إلي الأنانية عندما يتعلق الأمر بنفسك كأنك الإنسان الوحيد الموجود علي وجه الأرض. وعلي الرغم من ذلك ، فأنت حساس وعطوف وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. شخصيتك تظهر في الإضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية الدافئة. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالمشاعر الحسية فأنت الخبير 
تستطيع أن تكون أى شخص وأن تلعب أى دور فانت علي دراية كاملة بكل تفاصيل التجارة. 
تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جاد جداً فلا تعبث. يمكنك الإنتظار حتي تعثر علي الشخص المناسب لك. 
يغلب عليك طابع الكرم والعطاء وغالباً نكران الذات. فأنت طيب ومسالم بطبيعتك و حلو المعاشرة كل هذه الصفات تجعل منك جذاب للعديد من الأشخاص. وايضا مواصفاتك تجعل منك صديق ممتاز 

هع هع آني الراء , ورجلي السين 

/

مودتي

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (m) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب 
المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك. 
لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة.

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (m)  :huh: 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب 
المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك. 
لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z) 
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ




صحيح 100 % 
تسلمي خيتو 
تحياااااتي 
الأمل البعيد

----------


## هنااا

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (h)  :embarrest:  
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك له. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك حياتك . 
تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ، وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك. 
لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة. 


يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووو

----------


## الأمل البعيد

> ز:متسلطة لكنك لطيفة. جدية ويمكن أن يوثق بأعمالك. أحياناً أنت قاسية وشرسة التصرفات في المجتمع



 :weird:  :weird:  مافي ولمرة ماقلو عني شريرة  :weird:  :weird:  
حتى في الماسنجر مسميه نفسي  (6) الشريرة (6) صدقوا علي اني قاسية بس مع الي اذا عاندتهم يصرخوا ازيد العناد خخخخخ >>> شريرة    :wink:  :wacko:  :toung:  
وصحيح اني متسلطة ولطيفة وفي جدية شوي مو يعني مافي احساس ومزح لا اني في ثلاث نقاط من الجدية 
وفي النهاية اقول 
الإعتراف بالحق فضيلة 
يسلموووووووو 
تحياااااتي

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z 
A A A A A A A A A A A A A A
تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي
ملكة الإحساس

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*r*
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك صاحب سلوك رفيع، قادر علي توجيه وتصحح سلوكك بمفردك. تبحث عن شخص متوافق معك أو متعادل معك في القدرة العقلية. تنجذب إلي شخص بسرعة شديدة ليس بفضل الجمال الخارجي ولكن بفعل السحر للعقلية المقابلة. الأنجذاب الحسي ليس مهم لديك بالدرجة الأولي. تحاول أن تثبت لشريك حياتك انك تستحقه. تحتاج بإستمرار لأثبان أنك الأفضل خاصة لنفس، وأيضاً تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل ما بذلته من تعب ممن حولك. تتمتع بالعقلية المتفتحة والمثيرة والرومانسية أيضاً 




مشكور على الموضوع المتميز
نتمنى المزيد

----------


## P!nk Cream

هههههههههههههه

يسلموو على المرور الحلوو

----------


## شجن الذكريات

ر:أنت تعرفين تماما ماذا تريدين. لكن للأسف أحلامك لا تتحقق إلا بعد وقت طويل. لا تيأسي لأنك ستجدين السعادة الحقيقية. 


مشكورة على الموضوع المتميز
شكراً

----------


## منحوسة

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (s) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه بالنسب لك فإن المتعة قبل العمل. 
علي الرغم من انك مثالي في عاطفتك ومشاعرك الحسية قوية إلا انك لا تفقد السيطرة علي عواطفك. عندما تتعهد لمحبوبك بالإخلاص والولاء فانت ملتزم جداً بذلك فتلتصق بجانبه كالغراء. يغلب عليك طابع الغيرة والتملك. 
تحب أن تكون في بؤرة الضوء. 
تميل إلي الأنانية عندما يتعلق الأمر بنفسك كأنك الإنسان الوحيد الموجود علي وجه الأرض. وعلي الرغم من ذلك ، فأنت حساس وعطوف وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. شخصيتك تظهر في الإضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية الدافئة. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالمشاعر الحسية فأنت الخبير 
تستطيع أن تكون أى شخص وأن تلعب أى دور فانت علي دراية كاملة بكل تفاصيل التجارة. 
تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جاد جداً فلا تعبث. يمكنك الإنتظار حتي تعثر علي الشخص المناسب لك. 
يغلب عليك طابع الكرم والعطاء وغالباً نكران الذات. فأنت طيب ومسالم بطبيعتك و حلو المعاشرة كل هذه الصفات تجعل منك جذاب للعديد من الأشخاص. وايضا مواصفاتك تجعل منك صديق ممتاز ...

الله يعطيك العافية...

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك. 

يسلموا كل تمام 



احسه صدق يناسب شخصيتي 
لا هنت عالطرح الحلو لاتحرمينا من هالطله الحلوه والمتالقه دائما

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*يسلموو علموضوع الحلووو*

----------


## شمعة الروح

واووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
صراحة حركات واكشنات هالموضوع 
تسلمي ياأحلى بسكوته
شموع الرووووووح

----------


## فسحة امل

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (m) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب 
المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك. 
لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة. 
  مشكووووووووووووووووره  على  الموضوع

----------


## خادمة الزهراء1

*صحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح
 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

م:قلبك كبير وصدرك رحب, تتواجدين دائما حيث الأعمال الخيرية الإنسانية المتخصصة بالأطفال والعجزة إلا انك تتجهين أيضاً نحو التوسطية.
بت اختي 
هـ:واقعية وثابتة الخطوات في جميع اتجاهاتك. متنبهة ومتأهبة للمساعدة في كل المجالات. اجتماعية بارعة كما انك تلفتين الأنظار ومن الصعب أن لا يفطن لك احد. هذا طبعا احلى حرف 

اني

وتسلمي

----------


## P!nk Cream

يسلموو ع المرور الحلوو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني

هـ:واقعية وثابتة الخطوات في جميع اتجاهاتك. متنبهة ومتأهبة للمساعدة في كل المجالات. اجتماعية بارعة كما انك تلفتين الأنظار ومن الصعب أن لا يفطن لك احد. هذا طبعا احلى حرف 
صاحبتي
ع:أنت طموح, تحبين العائلة, أفكارك عملية, لطيفة, بشوشة لكن سرعان ما تغضبين وتصبحين شرسة إذا تعرضت مصالحك الحيوية للخطر.

----------


## احلى ليل

ل:حبك للسفر والتنقل يؤثر في طبعك المنفتح. أنت بارعة في نقل الكلمة الصحيحة كما انك مستمعة بارعة ومتنبهة لمن يحيط بك.


يسلمووو حبيبتي

----------


## محبه 14 معصوم

س:حساسة وغامضة. تخفين مشاعرك وعواطفك ولا تعبرين عنها أمام احد.
يسلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــو

----------


## منحوسة

حرفي نفس شخصيتي بالضبط تسلمي اختي

----------


## الخائف المستجير

م:قلبك كبير وصدرك رحب, تتواجدين دائما حيث الأعمال الخيرية الإنسانية المتخصصة بالأطفال والعجزة إلا انك تتجهين أيضاً نحو التوسطية.

يسلمو على المواضيع الشيقه
والحلوه
وشكراً

----------


## العيون الحزينة

ز:متسلطة لكنك لطيفة. جدية ويمكن أن يوثق بأعمالك. أحياناً أنت قاسية وشرسة التصرفات في المجتمع.


مشكورررررررررة اختي على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## جوانا

ز:متسلطة لكنك لطيفة. جدية ويمكن أن يوثق بأعمالك. أحياناً أنت قاسية وشرسة التصرفات في المجتمع.

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكورة خيتي
ولك خاااااااااالص
تحيااااااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## جوانا

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ
مشكورة خيتي
ولك خااااااااااالص
تحياااااااااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## حب علي نور

أ:
كالكرم, الإخلاص والمحبة وفي الوقت نفسه تتصرفين بغضب وأنانية لكن ما يغطي هذه الصفات السلبية أحياناً طيبة قلبك.

ب:
تحبين الحياة أفراحها وخاصة المأكولات الشهية. . وأعمالك جميعاً يوثق بها

ت :

واثقة من نفسك متصدرة في العمل كما في الحياة العائلية. متطلبة ومستبدة. أما أعمالك فتتكلل دائماً بالنجاح.

ث :

تميزين بالأنوثة كما انك مسيطرة ومهيمنة وطباعك حادة. متصلبة ولكنك تتصرفين ببراعة وفطنة.

ج:

ساحرة, موهوبة, تحبين الحياة وتسعين وراء آفاق جديدة. تنجحين في جميع نشاطاتك المهنية لكنك قد تواجهين المشاكل والصعوبات في حياتك الخاصة.

ح:

واقعية ومتنبهة تسرعين إلى مساعدة الغير من دون تردد. مصلحة اجتماعية بارعة لكنك لا تدركين ولا تعترفين بأخطائك.

خ:

تصرفاتك قاسية وقراراتك صارمة. تدافعين بقوة عن القيم:العائلة, الشرف والوطن. ولا مجال للتساهل في ما يمس هذه الأمور. كما انك مستعدة لمساعدة كل من يطلب منك العون.

د:
أنت لبقة التدبير وجيدة التصرف. إذاً اطمئني ولا تخافي من الفشل. خاصة إذا كنت تعملين في العلاقات العامة

ذ:

أنت مستعدة لقول الحقيقة مهما كلفك الأمر. من شيمك الإخلاص والوفاء

ر:

أنت تعرفين تماما ماذا تريدين. لكن للأسف أحلامك لا تتحقق إلا بعد وقت طويل. لا تيأسي لأنك ستجدين السعادة الحقيقية.

ز:

متسلطة لكنك لطيفة. جدية ويمكن أن يوثق بأعمالك. أحياناً أنت قاسية وشرسة التصرفات في المجتمع.

س:

حساسة وغامضة. تخفين مشاعرك وعواطفك ولا تعبرين عنها أمام احد.

ش:

أنت حادة الطباع ومسيطرة. لكنك تتميزين بالسحر والأنوثة.

ص:

أنت مترددة, متعلقة بمحيطك وتحبين الوحدة.تتصرفين بكبرياء تخضعين للمر الواقع. تقدمين على العمل باندفاع ثم تتروين للتفتيش عن الحقائق الضائعة تحبين المغامرة, وسريعاً تشعرين بالملل.

ض:

يمكن الاعتماد لأنك صلبة كالصخر. كما انك متنبهة وتحمين من تحبين بطريقة فعالة.

ط:

أنت غريبة الأطوار ومزاجية, قد تغرقين أحياناً بالحزن لكنك حالمة مدهشة.

ظ:

مستقيمة, تتصرفين عن اقتناع لكن ذلك قد يصب في مصلحة الغير ولا يفيدك أنت. تدافعين عن حقوقك ولا تنتظرين شيئاً بالمقابل.

ع:

أنت طموح, تحبين العائلة, أفكارك عملية, لطيفة, بشوشة لكن سرعان ما تغضبين وتصبحين شرسة إذا تعرضت مصالحك الحيوية للخطر.

غ:

فضولية. وفضوليتك هذه تتجه نحو الأمور العلمية وترفضين مشاطرة احد في هذا المجال. لاتهمك ابداً النتائج السلبية. وعيبك الوحيد افتقادك للدفء أحياناً.

ف :

تصرفاتك وطباعك غير متوقعة. غير انك تجذبين الآخرين, وتلفتين أنظارهم. في العمل أنت لبقة وماهرة.انتبهي قد تتعرضين للمشاكل إن لم تسيطري على ميلك للنكث بالوعود.

ق:

أنت صاحبة حظ جيد.لذلك ستنجحين في جميع المجالات وتحصلين على النتائج الايجابية المرضية.لكن انتبهي من نشوة النصر التي قد تغريك وتؤثر ربما على تصرفاتك.

ك:

فعالة لكنك قاسية الطباع, تدافعين عن حقوقك بعزم وشدة, كما انك تعتمدين الدبلوماسية في تصرفاتك. في العمل تتميزين بحسن التدبير والمهارة.

ل:

حبك للسفر والتنقل يؤثر في طبعك المنفتح. أنت بارعة في نقل الكلمة الصحيحة كما انك مستمعة بارعة ومتنبهة لمن يحيط بك.

م:

قلبك كبير وصدرك رحب, تتواجدين دائما حيث الأعمال الخيرية الإنسانية المتخصصة بالأطفال والعجزة إلا انك تتجهين أيضاً نحو التوسطية.

ن:

قد يكون نابليون الممثل الأهم لحاملي هذا الحرف. أنت تتحلين بروح القيادة كما انك في الوقت نفسه, ساحرة, طموح, ومتكبرة, تعتمدين جميع الوسائل لنيل النجاح ولا تتراجعين أمام المصاعب التي تتعرض طريقك.

هـ:

واقعية وثابتة الخطوات في جميع اتجاهاتك. متنبهة ومتأهبة للمساعدة في كل المجالات. اجتماعية بارعة كما انك تلفتين الأنظار ومن الصعب أن لا يفطن لك احد.

و:

مترددة غالبا ما تساورك الشكوك. أنت أهل للثقة لكنك تطلبين بالمقابل التفاني في كل محنة واختيار. طاهرة وقاسية. أنت غير متسامحة ولا تتحملين ارتكاب الأخطاء بدءاً من نفسك.

ي:
منطقية, مدركة, ومتفهمة. كثيراً ما تنقادين للعقل وتتدخلين في كل شيء هذا الأمر قد يؤثر عليك ويمنعك من استعمال الطاقة الكبيرة التي تملكينها بشكل صحيح
منقول

----------


## للدموع إحساس

ف :

تصرفاتك وطباعك غير متوقعة. غير انك تجذبين الآخرين, وتلفتين أنظارهم. في العمل أنت لبقة وماهرة.انتبهي قد تتعرضين للمشاكل إن لم تسيطري على ميلك للنكث بالوعود

شكرا أخوي على هالمجهود الرائع .. 
ويسعدني أن أكون أول المشاركين في صفحتك ..
لكن بصراحة .. كل الصفات ممكنة ..
لكن أني مافيني صفة الميل لنكث الوعود ..
شكرا لمجهودك .. 
ولمزيد من التقدم .. 
تقبل تحياتي :embarrest:

----------


## حب علي نور

شكرا على المرور .... ان شاء الله تكون جميع الصفات الحميده هي صفات اخواننا رواد المنتدى وابعد الله عنهم صفات السوء ... والسلام

----------


## همسات وله

ر:

أنت تعرفين تمااااماااا ماذااا تريدين. لكن للأسف أحلاااامك لا تتحقق إلا بعد وقت طويل. لا تيأاااسي لأنك ستجدين السعاااادة الحقيقية.

يسلمو والله يعطيك العاااافيه 
تحيااااتي

----------


## حب علي نور

شكرا على المرور .........ان شاء الله تتحقق احلامك عن قريب

----------


## سمراء

*س:
حساسة وغامضة. تخفين مشاعرك وعواطفك ولا تعبرين عنها أمام احد.
*
*ليس دائما تكون مخفيه*
*يسلموو خيو عالطرح*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*دمتـ بود*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ف :

تصرفاتك وطباعك غير متوقعة. غير انك تجذبين الآخرين, وتلفتين أنظارهم. في العمل أنت لبقة وماهرة.انتبهي قد تتعرضين للمشاكل إن لم تسيطري على ميلك للنكث بالوعود.


ماشاء الله ينطبق تماما" ويخوف بعد
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## شجن الذكريات

ر
أنت تعرفين تماما ماذا تريدين. لكن للأسف أحلامك لا تتحقق إلا بعد وقت طويل. لا تيأسي لأنك ستجدين السعادة الحقيقية. 
مشكوووووور على المعلومات
 سوف أصبر 
 :amuse:  :amuse:

----------

